# Help identifying Tranny?



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All

Need help to see if this is a Muncie or Saginaw. Please look and any help is appreciated.

Tom:banghead:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tiny image is........ tiny. :erm:




Muncie will have aluminum case and Saginaw is cast iron so difference is pretty easy to detect.

Saginaw Transmission Identification | eHow

Muncie 4 Speed Transmissions


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree with AlkyGTO, image is indeed too small to identify, but seeing it looks "rusty", assume it is a Saginaw. Saginaw made 3 & 4 speeds. Is it a 4-speed?

How many linkage rods coming off the shifter? If only 2, then a 3 speed. If 3 rods, a 4 speed.

If its a Saginaw 3 speed, then it is not a big HP trans. Pontiac used the Ford manufactured "Dearborn" 3 speed as their fully synchronized HD 3 speed. It has a top cover and called a "top loader".

The Saginaw 4 speed was generally used in Chevies. Some like them, but I have heard more negative than positive, probably because they were for cars under 300 HP and when you put it into something with a lot more HP, well......

The Saginaw 4 speed was available in the '67-'80 Firebird & '66-'74 Tempest, Lemans, Ventura II.


----------

